# opinions on suspension bushes?!?!



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

I am currently fitting my superforma hicas lockout bar. I am going to replace all the rear suspension bushes while im at it. 

I have been quoted £209 inc vat and shipping by PRI Racing for : SUPER PRO Bushes.

I have also been quoted £176 inc vat and shipping by Driftworks for: all Driftworks bushes bar the ARB bushes and drop link bushes, which are WHITELINE items.

I know there isnt a great deal of differance in price and im not bothered about paying extra for the superpro, i just dont want to find out the driftworks stuff is crap in 12mnth time if i fit it! 

So what would you go for? I have used superpro bushes for my steering rack and they are spot on. I have no experiance with driftwork items at all, i know they are popular but are the bushes any good?

Please only put ur thoughts if you have actualy used either of these manufacturers bushes, i am open to any other makes aswell. Altho superflex cant quote (tryed them already) and a whole WHITELINE kit is just stupid money!

Any help would be much appreciated, cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey buddy, I'm a big fan of superpro bushes too! Their quality is very good. I'm running some on my rear hubs, (the rest of my suspension is Rose jointed).
Dont know how far your going with it all but I don't think they do the 4 large main subframe bushes though, only bushes that fit ontop of OEM ones, (pineapple style). And as Willrobdon discovered they don't do the bushes for the diff crossmember either.
I can't comment on the driftworks ones as I haven't used them. Although my friend with an s13 had some and there were some fitting issues.
In my opinion if you are doing the subframe too the best main subframe (large x4) bushes are either nismo or whiteline/noltec. I know RB Mototsport deal in both of them so might be worth a ring?
PriRacing are great for the other bushes, I use them and they usually come next day!
Hope this helps.
Cheers

Bob


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*bushes*

i can 2nd that,pri racing are agood company to deal with.i got superpro rear diff mounts,rear subframe caps and the guy recommended i get aset of front transmition bushes as were only about £25 and alot of people rate that getting done.havent driven it to much since them being fitted but definatly notice the difference.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

Andy at s.p.a. does all the superflex bush kits and has them all in stock 01323 760076


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

Al_Star said:


> Andy at s.p.a. does all the superflex bush kits and has them all in stock 01323 760076


A great bloke, very helpfull, and full of real-world knowlage, I can't say enough good things about his quality of service.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Hey buddy, I'm a big fan of superpro bushes too! Their quality is very good. I'm running some on my rear hubs, (the rest of my suspension is Rose jointed).
> Dont know how far your going with it all but I don't think they do the 4 large main subframe bushes though, only bushes that fit ontop of OEM ones, (pineapple style). And as Willrobdon discovered they don't do the bushes for the diff crossmember either.
> I can't comment on the driftworks ones as I haven't used them. Although my friend with an s13 had some and there were some fitting issues.
> In my opinion if you are doing the subframe too the best main subframe (large x4) bushes are either nismo or whiteline/noltec. I know RB Mototsport deal in both of them so might be worth a ring?
> ...


Superpro it is then!!!! na im not doing the subframe or diff mounts at the moment. Yea im very pleased with the steering rack bushes i got from them, they were very helpfull and seemed to know there stuff. 

cheers, bob:thumbsup:


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

i thought more people would have had experiance with the driftworks bushes and something to say about them since they seem to be so popular in the drift scene. Looks like i might just be best buying the superpro ones from PRI as everyone seems to get on fine with them and from the ones i have already purchased the do seem to be of top quality.

thanks for the help folks:thumbsup:


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

i just got some DW ones for my rear subframe but a you can see from my thread they are far from been fitted so no comments on them yet ......

my thinking was the poly part of the bush was not split in two parts


Nigel


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a couple of the DW bushes (the rest are rose joints)









fitted to the rear hubs...









Easy to install. Not had the car out yet since then but they are vastly less compliant than the std rubber offerings..

TT


----------



## steve_gts4 (Nov 30, 2009)

i have a combination of superpro, whiteline and noltec bushing throughout my car, and all have been good! i got the noltec ones before whiteline bought them out


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Snap!
:thumbsup:
bob


----------

